# Heartwarming Story



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

I received this as an email from a friend and thought everyone here might enjoy seeing it.......Linda 


Amazing heartwarming story of Man and Bird


Freedom and I have been together 10 years this summer. She came in as a baby in 1998 with two broken wings. Her left wing doesn't open all the way even after surgery, it was broken in 4 places. She's my baby. 
When Freedom came in she could not stand. Both wings were broken, her left wing in 4 places. She was emaciated and covered in lice. We made the decision to give her a chance at life, so I took her to the vet's office. From then on, I was always around her. We had her in a huge dog carrier with the top off, and it was loaded up with shredded newspaper for her to lay in. I used to sit and talk to her, urging her to live, to fight; and she would lay there looking at me with those big brown eyes. We also had to tube feed her for weeks. 
This went on for 4-6 weeks, and by then she still couldn't stand. It got to the point where the decision was made to euthanize her if she couldn't stand in a week. You know you don't want to cross that line between torture and rehab, and it looked like death was winning. She was going to be put down that Friday, and I was supposed to come in on that Thursday afternoon. I didn't want to go to the center that Thursday, because I couldn't bear the thought of her being euthanized; but I went anyway, and when I walked in everyone was grinning from ear to ear. I went immediately back to her dowl cage; and there she was, standing on her own, a big beautiful eagle. She was ready to live. I was just about in tears by then. That was a very good day.
We knew she could never fly, so the director asked me to glove train her. I got her used to the glove, and then to jesses, and we started doing education programs for schools in western Washington. We wound up in the newspapers, radio (believe it or not) and some TV. Miracle Pets even did a show about us. 
In the spring of 2000, I was diagnosed with non-hodgkins lymphoma. I had stage 3, which is not good (one major organ plus everywhere), so I wound up doing 8 months of chemo. Lost the hair - the whole bit. I missed a lot of work. When I felt good enough, I would go to Sarvey and take Freedom out for walks. Freedom would also come to me in my dreams and help me fight the cancer. This happened time and time again.
Fast forward to November 2000, the day after Thanksgiving, I went in for my last checkup. I was told that if the cancer was not all gone after 8 rounds of chemo, then my last option was a stem cell transplant. Anyway, they did the tests; and I had to come back Monday for the results. I went in Monday, and I was told that all the cancer was gone. Yahoo! 
So the first thing I did was get up to Sarvey and take the big girl out for a walk. It was misty and cold. I went to her flight and jessed her up, and we went out front to the top of the hill. I hadn't said a word to Freedom, but somehow she knew. She looked at me and wrapped both her wings around me to where I could feel them pressing in on my back (I was engulfed in eagle wings), and she touched my nose with her beak and stared into my eyes, and we just stood there like that for I don't know how long. That was a magic moment. We have been soul mates ever since she came in. This is a very special bird. 
On a side note: I have had people who were sick come up to us when we are out, and Freedom has some kind of hold on them. I once had a guy who was terminal come up to us and I let him hold her. His knees just about buckled and he swore he could feel her power coarse through his body. I have so many stories like that.
I never forget the honor I have of being so close to such a magnificent spirit as Freedom's.
Hope you enjoy this.
Jeff

Jeff Guidry and Freedom are at 
Sarvey Wildlife Center
http://www.sarveywildlife.org/
"jeff" <[email protected]>
[email protected]


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It is a very touching story. What a beautiful picture of the two of them together. The picture says it all about the kind of relationship the two of them have.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

That story just brought tears to my eyes! We just lost our best friend to Pancreatic cancer, and it was such a shock, and so fast, it is still hard to believe he is gone. Freedom and Jeff have such a unique relationship! Kudos to them! THANK YOU for sharing this with us. It is so good to see someone has beet the big "C". MANY thanks!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Lin,

That is a beautiful story. I love the picture too.


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Thank you for sharing this wonderful story.

Here's wishing Jeff and Freedom have many 10 years together so that they can touch more people's lives.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

truly a very heartwarming story... it gave me goose bumps while i was reading it.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Wow!!!! I really needed that. What a wonderful, uplifting story. The photo brings a lump to my throat. Thanks for sharing Lin.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is one of the best stories circulated by e-mail. It is so amazing the relationship between the man and the bird.

Thank you for sharing it on the forum.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Animals and humans have such a close bond. I am so happy you beat the big C, Thanks for sharing it with all of us. Sometimes i sit back and wonder if some of our animals are really angels from above giving us hope. Freedom is so beautiful and you can see you are her mate.

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The picture and story are priceless. Freedom is an angel and the bond between them is amazing.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments.

When I received this as in an email from my sister in law, I pretty much knew everyone here would enjoy seeing it.

I think the story is just wonderful, but boy, that picture is just so touching.

Thanks again,
Linda


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

What a lovely story, and yes, I felt the tears coming to my eyes when I saw the photograph of them both together. Just beautiful!

Lindi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wonderful story - thanks for sharing, Lin!


----------



## bdrury (Mar 24, 2008)

*From a Fellow "Eagle"*

Love the Story!
A Fellow "Eagle", of the Fraternal Order of Eagles
Bill Drury


----------

